# Need help wiring sno way lights to Jeep XJ Cherokee 2001



## tbird481 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi,
I am in the final phases of installing a sno way MT series to my 2001 Cherokee sport XJ. The wiring harness is in and connected but I need help finding the parking light power wire so that I can connect the light harness relay. Any help would be appreciated.

thanks
Mark


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you have a test light? it should be easy if you do other wise you need to find a schematic


----------



## tbird481 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've got a test meter but was hoping someone might have done an install of sno-way on an xj so i don't have to be poking around!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

A test light would be your best option IMO

Thanks for choosing Sno-Way.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Left side should be brown, right side should be dark green/yellow. Or you can tap into the brown/yellow wire at the fog light relay.


----------



## tbird481 (Aug 26, 2008)

Toby, I don't mind a good excuse to get a test light. I'll pick one up.

Fester, just to clarify, you are talking about the brown lead or brown/yellow lead in the Jeep's wiring harness, not the brown and yellow lines on the snoway wiring harness, correct? 

I kinda like the idea of tapping into the fog light relay, would this mean i'd have normal lights AND i could have the plow lights?

thanks for the help.
Mark


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tbird481;639885 said:


> Toby, I don't mind a good excuse to get a test light. I'll pick one up.
> 
> Fester, just to clarify, you are talking about the brown lead or brown/yellow lead in the Jeep's wiring harness, not the brown and yellow lines on the snoway wiring harness, correct?
> 
> ...


You would only have plow lights with your fog lights on and still only have one set of lights unless you are talking about building your own harness. the you'd still want a relay for the sake of the wiring and switches. They are not able to handle the extra amps


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes those are the wire colors on the Jeep, they are all the same wire and serve the same purpose just different locations and colors.

Like Basher said you'll only have one set of lights. The wire at the foglight relay would only be used to trigger the relay in the Snoway harness, nothing else.


----------



## tbird481 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input. I'll get back to the plow this weekend or early next week. Hopefully no snow at night until my lights are right!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

It's been a while since I installed my wiring harness for my Sno-Way in my '00 Cherokee. That's why I didn't reply because of potential bad advice. However, I do remember installing the light relay on the driver's side of the engine compartment next to the air cleaner. I found a "great" spot to attach the relay on the fender well behind the headlight and air cleaner. A self tapping screw worked great....right up until this bluish colored fluid started to leak out onto the ground.  I always wondered where the windshield washer tank was located? Well, I backed out the screw and coated it with sealant and put it back in. So far (after 2 years) no leak.

Moral of the story: Look before you screw!!!

Fran


----------



## tbird481 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just a quick follow up. I found the brown wire on the parking light, scotch-lok'd the wires and the lights work like a champ. Even had enough time to put the KC backup lights on....let it snow baby, the Jeep is ready!

Thank you all for your help.

Mark


----------

